
Elon Musk’s pedestal is crumbling, exposing Tesla risks - itg
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/elon-musks-pedestal-is-crumbling-exposing-tesla-risks-2016-07-11
======
mtgx
I'm still bullish on anything Musk does. EVs are going to be big business and
so are batteries/solar panels. And building the gigafactory and supercharger
network was very smart.

The one exception is the Autopilot, which I think he's overhyping as much as
everyone else is (wrongfully so). That overhyping is going to put lives at
risk, because even if it saves lives in most situations where perhaps a human
wouldn't be able to do the same, I think there are also "unexpected"
situations for the car's AI that a human _could 've_ prevented. Until that
changes, I don't think self-driving capabilities should be hyped up as much as
they are now. And hyping them up with footnotes saying human drivers should
pay attention regardless of the AI feature is _so much worse_.

Someone put it quite nicely in a comment I saw on Reddit: "I want the self-
driving car to be better than the best human driver, not better than the
*average human driver."

